# My 90 Gal FOWLR



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Just a link to my photobucket pics..

Hope to have some updated pics in the next week or so..

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff412/amdninjaboy/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow you did a hell of a lot of work on your own there, very awesome.

Whats some of the specs you are dealing with? What are you planning to stock? 

Keep up the awesome pics


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I cant take all the credit, the stand and canopy were built by a friend that has a wood shop.. He has built our tv stand, end tables and built the tanks stand to match those.. Its a 90 Gal tank, I drilled it in the back for the overflows.. Im using a 20Gal long tank for a sump. Im running 4" of aragonite sand and about 100Lbs of live rock.. Im also running a Skimz skimmer and have some chaeto in the sump, keeps my 'trates at 0.

As far as livestock goes I have a porc puffer, dwarf zebra lionfish, tomato clown and a bangaii cardinalfish.. Hoping to add a couple more, possibly a harlequin tuskfish and maybe either a coral beauty or a flame angel..

Shane.


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Added 15 new pics, a few FTS and some closeups on the fish..

Shane.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Good start, today it is fish only, but tomorrow you will start adding corals. Did you attach LR properly? I scratched the glass when in my previous tank.
I am not planning to criticize, but on the first images you can see why I hate deep bad sand. It is always dirty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

sig said:


> Good start, today it is fish only, but tomorrow you will start adding corals. Did you attach LR properly? I scratched the glass when in my previous tank.
> I am not planning to criticize, but on the first images you can see why I hate deep bad sand. It is always dirty


Haha, looks like he's having the same cyano problem as me! Deep sand beds are hard to keep clean, but there are a ton of critters populating it. The detritus is actually food for them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

solarz said:


> Haha, looks like he's having the same cyano problem as me! Deep sand beds are hard to keep clean, but there are a ton of critters populating it. The detritus is actually food for them.


you are right. There are always positive and negative

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

The cyano is usually my fault, I had overfed a few days before that pic... I love the look of the algae down through the sand, its always changing.. It looks neat, red, yellow green...
No corals for me, doesnt interest me at all. 
The rock is glued together so it doesnt move, when I first set up the tank I just had it stacked and came home one night to it all laying against the front pane of glass.. I was lucky..

Shane.


----------

